# Rhythmology by sample logic



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 6, 2017)

RHYTHMOLOGY (Affiliate Link) by Sample Logic is an innovative, dynamic rhythmic sequencing loop engine fed by the high value samples loops that are included. RHYTHMOLOGY fits all styles of music production and scoring.


The provided content helps you in your scoring of cinematic, Pop, electronic, Funk, rock, Experimental, organic, world, and many more tracks. You can also mix and match different genres if needed.




RHYTHMOLOGY from Sample Logic includes over 1000 loop sources, 490 loop cores, 337 multi core instruments, and a 5.2 GB compressed sample library using Kontakt’s lossless sample storage compression. All samples are delivered at 44.1kHz/24-bit.

Over 1,800 sound presets
Four loop core engine
5.2 GB lossless compressed sample library content
Randomizable "button" for instant inspiration
Many customisable effects presets
Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol and Maschine ready
Samples at 44.1kHz/24-bit.
With the included browser call "multi core browser" you can load different audio material that is looped, if you feel lucky you can use the randomizer button to have the engine select the loops by chance. That way you can create a wide variety of sounds which are new every time. You can also select the theme of the loop by selecting one or many categories.




I would recommend that you select one or two loops you like and add the remaining loops based on your need or taste. You can always change the whole complete sound by using different effects per loop including reverb, delay, filters, distortion, and additional ones. Or you apply mastering effects to all loop cores.






RHYTHMOLOGY strength is the dynamic functionality that is at your control. There are so many dynamic elements that allow you to tweak, change, bend and mangle that the sample to create your own sound.





One limitation of Kontakt is that you cannot easily add you own library of samples to be used by RHYTHMOLOGY. This is an issue of Kontakt that I did see with other libraries which addressed it by providing a skeleton where you need to load and define samples in a very manual way. I however hope that RHYTHMOLOGY will be expanded by the vendor through expansion packs to further increase the value of RHYTHMOLOGY.

With the Random button in the library you can randomize all played loops and effects used. The randomize button was used in other Sample Logic product like Arpology,
Cinemorphx, Morphestra 2, Cinematic Guitars Organic Atmospheres, GAMELAN, and CINEMATIC GUITARS INFINITY, where it does provide a great way to create new sound and combination of sounds even through randomly applied effects.

Selecting, mixing and matching the rhythmic sounds is done through an intuitive user interface which is aimed to help you to be quicker in creating new sounds and music elements. Loops are split into rhythmic segments, which you can further manipulate.





SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

Requires Kontakt 5 Player (free) or Kontakt 5 (sold separately) Version 5.6.5 or higher
Mac OS X 10.9, 10.10 or 10.11.1 (latest update, 64-bit only), Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB RAM (6GB recommended)
Windows 7, 8, or 10 (latest Service Pack, 32/64 Bit), Intel Core 2 Duo or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2, 4 GB RAM (6GB recommended)
5.2 GB free disk space for RHYTHMOLOGY sample content
1 GB free disk space for Kontakt 5 Player
COMPATIBILITY: Stand-Alone, VST, AU, AAX Native, Core Audio, ASIO, WASAPI,
Maschine, Komplete Kontrol


Sample Logic does provide sample loops in several categories:
Acoustic, Action_Packed, Ambient, Bass, Big, Bright, Build_Ups, Chill, Cinematic, Cymbals, Deep, Destructive, Detuned, Dissonant, Distorted, Dry ,Drum Kit ,Drumm N Bass ,Dubstep, Electronic, Energetic, Experimental, Fast, Fills, Funk, Glitch, Grunge, Guitar ,Hard, Harmonic, Hip_Hop, House, Hybrid, Insanity, Keyboard, Kick, Latin, Lead, Lite, Mallets, Melodic, Metallic, Muted, Noisy, Organic, Panoramic, Pop, Pulsing, Rock Scratch, Slow, Snare, Soft, SpecialFX, Stutter, Sweeping, Synth, Taiko, Toms, Traditional, Vocal, Wet, Wooden,World



PRICE
RHYTHMOLOGY is available currently at the introductory price of $199 (reg. price $299).

For further information, please visit the Sample Logic website.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 6, 2017)

As per request a quick playthrough


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 13, 2017)

As of now the introductory price of $199 will end in two days and go up to $299


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 14, 2017)

Sample Logic has released today LOOP SESSION SERIES – RHYTHMOLOGY which can be used with your existing RHYTHMOLOGY more as an expansion or standalone without the need to buy RHYTHMOLOGY.

*LOOP SESSION SERIES – RHYTHMOLOGY* features:

1000+ loops in 21 NKI instruments
5GB of .wav formatted audio loops ready for editing
Customers who have RHYTHMOLOGY can upgrade for currently $49.99, the current STANDALONE PRICE $99.99.
Those introductory prices will expire on July 5th and increase after.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 14, 2017)

*LOOP SESSION SERIES – RHYTHMOLOGY* quick overview video:

As *LOOP SESSION SERIES* (LSS) can be used without RHYTHMOLOGY you may wonder about the difference feature LSS offer when used standalone or embedded in RHYTHMOLOGY.
The main different is that the loops included are not able to be treated with effects inside the GUI that sample logic provides, you can still put effects in your DAW on every track played in post.

When you use LSS within RHYTHMOLOGY you can see the loops that you marked as fav in LSS. And you can as usually add effects. The main difference is when you have RHYTHMOLOGY that you get the included sounds/loops as wav files(5GB)


----------

